# Pudden's 9th birthday celebrations



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia....Pudden is aging very nicely.... she is a babe:smooch::smooch::

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUDDENarty2:arty::heartbeat:banana: You have a GReat Mama!!!

By the way Great video


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Pudden: Happy Birthday!! and MANY MANY More!!!!
Selka is 11 and though he doesn't pull me on a bike, he's pretty active!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden....wow you sure can jump!!! Oh....I love your hat


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Miss Pudden!!! I do like your version of quiet contemplation : I was laughing at the narrow leash line your Mama uses- Sienna would snap that in a minute... or the very least wrap it around everything in the campsite!!

You are very brave biking with the long lead LOL, what happens if she goes off after a critter?? How in the world do you hold the camera steady??? 

My favorite pics are the water retrieval swimming and the rakish hate- you are very styling:headbang2


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden, you gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Pudden is looking fantastic! Happy 9th birthday to you Pudden! arty:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a fantastic day for Pudden! Happy Birthday!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bet Pudden is having a great B-day today. She looks fantastic in her hat.

Happy B-day to you Pudden, you beautiful girl!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden! It looks like you are enjoying it! Great pics.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww happy birthday! looking great!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden!! :wavey:

I do not know if I have ever seen a dog look more happy and content than in that last picture outside to tent.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy HAppy Pudden! you can sure go. Are you sure your 9 - your looking much younger.arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Pudden! I LOVE the hat!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pudden. I am waiting for a photo of the two of you in the water in the kayak. I guess quiet contemplation will have to wait for a few years!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like the Pudden got to do all her favorite things on her special day. Great pictures and video of your girl convening with nature.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice! Happy Birthday, Pudden!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy B-day Pudden--looking good!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, look at her go! She is looking great. Happy 9th birthday Pudden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I so thoroughly enjoy your adventures with Puddin, thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, she doesn't look like she's 9 at all! Whatever you're doing, you're doing something right!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

what a beauitful YOUNG lady she is

Happy Birthday Beauitful


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy 9th Birthday to Lady Golden of the Alaskan Wilderness! You're looking great!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pudden!! Looks like you had a great day! I love the picture in the hat.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden !!! Looks like you had a GREAT time. We love your hat too !!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Birthday Hugs and Kisses to Pudden.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden!!!! Those pictures are just incredible and I love the last one. Nice way to end your birthday afternoon. Cant wait to see the pictures of you in the kayak this summer. I think you are alot younger than 9.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden! Looks like you had a fantastic birthday! What a great mom you have!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Pudden!  

Great video and photos! I always look forward to Pud and momma posts!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden, you gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy "not even double digits" birthday, Pudden! Why do you have to be on a long line when it appears that your pals have off leash privileges? Your hat photo is simply THE BEST!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Happy "not even double digits" birthday, Pudden! Why do you have to be on a long line when it appears that your pals have off leash privileges? Your hat photo is simply THE BEST!


 
lol - Mama ordered the long leash because that trail is right next to a busy road. Her "pals" actually appeared out of nowhere after having given their momma the slip when they heard their friend Pudden bark through the woods. Pudden's Mama is just too worried that the Pud will run off the trail and get hit by a car...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!!!Can't wait to see a Pudden's Summer adventure.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Had a good laugh when you said the "quiet contemplation" as I was expecting something so different than those pics. They were too funny !!
I love to see active Goldens. Whenver I see one outside that I know is over 7 or 8 and is very active, I always ask the owner what they do to have such a healthy dog. And 9 times out of 10 they say "we keep him/her very active".
Kudos to you
And a very happy 9th birthday to your Pudden girl!! May she enjoy many more!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Pudden!!! I just LOVE the pictures where she's jumping! Adorable! She really loves her frisbee doesn't she?!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great pictures of a happy, energetic jumping bean of a girl!
Happy Birthday.:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the hat wins it!! Happy birthday you beautiful girl!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like a 1 year old


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pudden ! Love the hat !!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUDDEN!!!!!!*
_Is that your BD hat? Just love it.........._


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Pudden. Great pictures. I think you are very lucky. You live a beautiful live.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 9th Birthday Pudden. All that fresh air and exercise agrees with you cause you look fantastic!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

Happy Birthday, Pudden!!

Great video, Pudden can really run!!


----------

